# The Rut:



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Well guys and gals, how has the rutting action been in your area?
I will get it started with what I have seen over the last couple of days. 
I started my hunting on Saturday morning with the great cold morning. Did see 4 different does thru the morning, but had to get out of my tree by noon, so that is how the 1st hunt went. Went back out on Monday morning after all the wind and rain/snow from Sunday. Did see 2 shooters, but to far away for any good shot. The 2nd buck was with a doe, just following her feeding slowly around. And that was pretty much it. 
Then went back out on Tuesday morning in area that I don't step foot in till when I think the rut is in full swing. Had 13 does come into the area all morning long. Not 1 buck was following all of those does. It wasn't till noon that I saw my 1st buck. It was a spike. Then followed 2 other bucks shortly after that. Small 4 point and small 6 point just slowly feeding on some acorns. The wind started swirling around my area, so I decided to get out of there. Did go to another area on the property on Wednesday morning, and had 2 does come thru a little after sunrise, but that is all I saw all morning. 
So while I had some great moments while sitting in a tree, I would say that I have had absolutely no rutting action in my area yet. Hope it picks up soon. I have the does for sure. These warm temps will probably suppress some daylight activity


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saw a small racked buck chasing 2 does around 9:30 this morning. Geauga County


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Saw this guy today and he was all over the doe. Huron county


----------



## dallaspaco (Feb 22, 2005)

I hunt Delaware county and I saw two small bucks today they weren't chasing any does nor did they have their nose to the ground . I'm not seeing any roadkill between Columbus and Delaware either so my opinion is they're not running in that area yet

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Rut should be just about over...or getting close..maybe a few more days..


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Shad Rap said:


> Rut should be just about over...or getting close..maybe a few more days..



????


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Shad Rap said:


> Rut should be just about over...or getting close..maybe a few more days..


Really??? In which state?


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Just got started in my neck of the woods


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bprice1031 said:


> ????


It's the same time every year...the peak is right around the 10th give or take...I said a few more days...just my experience...now is a great time to be in the stand through the end of the 2nd week of november.


----------



## dallaspaco (Feb 22, 2005)

He is judging by a magazine article and not taking into account the warmer weather that has delayed some rut activity

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Technically the weather has absolutely nothing to do with it. But the weather has everything to do with what we see of the rut during daylight hours. Doe’s are going to come in heat if it’s 30 degrees or 90 degrees. The bucks just aren’t going to be running all over if it’s 90 degrees till nighttime when it’s cooler out. The peak rut is right around November 15 every year, no matter what the weather is like. But some doe’s will always come in heat early and some later than peak rut. Personally I prefer hunting the pre-rut the most. Bucks cruising searching for those first doe’s is a magical time of year to be on stand.


----------



## SwitchbackXT (Jun 13, 2020)

Couldn’t of said it better Morrowtucky Mike! I shot my buck this year on October 30 as he was running a hot doe, after I shot him 3 other small bucks were chasing the same doe. Best advice is get out in the woods, you never know when it could happen.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lorain and Guernsey counties. Little to zero rubs or scrapes. Bucks are seen in the areas just no sign. Anyone else?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

I have been out the past few weekends, many deer moving, had opportunities on smaller bucks each weekend. The weekend of Halloween had the most movement for me. This was from this past Friday just after making a scrape , Carroll county.


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Nice deer!! Congratulations


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Great buck RJ. Congratulations
I finally had some bucks moving on the private farm I hunt. Got a shot at a big 11 point but misjudged how far out he was. Shot right under his vitals. Even in these warmer days, the deer will still move around. I like hunting in the morning the best. And from 9 am till 1 pm has seemed to produce the most buck movement for me. When they are up and seeking and being foolish. lol


----------

